# Diagrama de conexion de mouse usb



## NTM (Jun 9, 2010)

Bueno, mi problema es que se me echó a perder el usb del mouse, y el conector como está fundido y no puedo ver esa conexión como es, eso para cerrarlo de fabrica y que nadie lo abra.. y ahora, me debo comprar o buscar por ahí un conector para ponerle, pero con que leo lo instalo ahí 4 colores : rojo amarillo verde y uno como azul con verde, es a laser, y cuando le muevo la parte de donde esta conectado el usb con el cable ahí pesca, porque antes salía luz azul y debería prender dos luces azul y roja.


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 13, 2010)

Comprá un cable de impresora del mismo diámetro y reemplaza todo el cable.


----------



## NTM (Jun 16, 2010)

Ok, pero tengo un cable de mp3 que viene con todos los mp3.
¿Sirve?


----------



## Mandrake (Jun 16, 2010)

Aca te dejo el link donde encontrara informacion sobre el conector Universal Serial Bus  (USB)


----------



## NTM (Jun 18, 2010)

En español sería ..?
Es que me salen unos colores (son 4) , para cortar un extremo y luego soldarlo ,  los colores son los mismos? rojo amarillo verde azul.


----------



## Mandrake (Jun 19, 2010)

NTM dijo:


> . . . Me  salen unos colores (son 4) para cortar un extremo y luego soldarlo , los colores son los mismos? . . .



En la pagina que te di, está explicado el órden y los colores; si los colores de su placa son diferentes, pues castrelos y coloquelos como indica la página, que ese es el estandar establecido para los colores y funciones.


----------



## HJDG507 (Nov 7, 2020)

Buena. Tengo un mouse. Usb que no tiene los cables soldado me gustaría saber como se conecta los cables. El chip es paw3512dk-tjza


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 7, 2020)

Señal - mouse
Vcc = V
D- = -
D+ = +
GND = G

Los colores lo tienes en la imagen, aunque por seguridad debes corroborar, algunos fabricantes tienden a invertir algunos o todos los colores.

PD: Mejora esas soldaduras, no se ven bien, aparte de limpiar bien la placa con alcohol isopropilico, y reparar una posible rotura de las pistas, se ve humedad


----------



## HJDG507 (Nov 7, 2020)

Thanks!! hahaha lo tenía tirado por ahí😂


----------



## papirrin (Nov 7, 2020)

Parece que De arriba hacia abajo en la PCB, el primero es tierra, y el de hasta abajo es positivo, con los D+y D- que son los dos centrales pues probar conectando los de cualquier forma y si funciona el mouse así van, si no funciona los inviertes y debería funcionar, no le pasa nada no se quema si no los pones bien a la primera.
Si tierra y positivo los pones mal si se puede estropear el mouse
Si tienes dudas con esos dos busca la tierra con un polímero y debe tener continuidad con la mayor parte de cobre del pcb


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 7, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> Parece que De arriba hacia abajo en la PCB, el primero es tierra, y el de hasta abajo es positivo, con los D+y D- que son los dos centrales pues probar conectando los de cualquier forma y si funciona el mouse así van, si no funciona los inviertes y debería funcionar, no le pasa nada no se quema si no los pones bien a la primera.
> Si tierra y positivo los pones mal si se puede estropear el mouse
> Si tienes dudas con esos dos busca la tierra con un polímero y debe tener continuidad con la mayor parte de cobre del pcb


Fijate bien del lado de componente, que el conector (desaparecido) tiene las nomenclaturas, y se corresponden diferentes a como lo describis.
Fijate que es;
Lado mouse = lado usb
- = D-
+ = D+
G = GND
V = Vcc

Ademas fijate que hay un capacitor cerca de los pines de abajo


----------



## papirrin (Nov 7, 2020)

Tienes razón... le di un zoom a la imagen y si es como dices... ya estoy medio y ciego y la mini pantalla de mi cel no ayuda mucho .
Ni veo eso de las nomenclaturas jajaja


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 7, 2020)

Jajaja... Naa, suele pasar. A veces cuesta ver detalles.
Yo al principio, y por descarte (por comun uso) le iba a mandar cualquier fruta, hasta que mire con detenimiento, y compare y segui las pistas, y no me daba la logica, asi que dije "asi no es, mira bien", y me di cuenta de las letras y los signos (nomenclaturas) del lado de componentes...


----------



## Kimvatar (Ene 6, 2023)

Buenas. Tengo un mouse Usb que no tiene los cables soldados, me gustaría saber como se conectan los cables. El chip es FH8732A.
Mouse Maxell MOWR 101.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2023)

Kimvatar dijo:


> Buenas. Tengo un mouse. Usb que no tiene los cables soldados, me gustaría saber como se conecta los cables. El chip es MOWR 101 Maxell..gracias



Leiste el tema ?

Son solo 13 mensajes !


----------

